#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [動漫] マジカロマジカル

## 幻影殺手

如果不是前幾天看同仁誌漫畫，我可能還不知道這部早已完結篇了。當初會發現這部漫畫，則是依據男主名字(狼一)才搜尋到的。

雖只看過同仁誌，但這是目前為止，男主最萌萌哒的漫畫。



作者:鈍速每日。
漫畫在台灣應該還沒發行，所以只知道作者名字。而書名也不知道怎麼翻譯。



慣例的魔法少女三人組+一隻寵物(男主)
除了定番的魔法少女劇情
會愛上這本就是男主狼一君啊(●´∀ `)ノ
男主感染變成怪物被魔法少女治療
但治癒不完全變成獸人寵物收服
這部魔法少女愛哭力量又不夠強
根本靠寵物男主變身撐場再補刀打贏的，每回都期待狼一變身跟被虐~~(ﾉ≧∀≦)ﾉ
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://kemono.wtako.net/kemono/pixmicat.php?res=26013

----------

